# Food Storage Un-truths...



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

I found an article written by a guy who sells preparedness and food storage items on his website and has had some years in the business...

He suggests some "due diligence" that will help us to be more knowledgeable about the real facts on food storage claims.

http://www.sunoven.com/archives/9891

_I have noticed a trend over the last few years when it comes to food storage, A lot of companies are claiming anything in order to get your business. I wanted to expose these things as food storage lies, whether intentional or not. At the very least, they are misleading claims, but having received many calls and emails from food storage companies, I had to share this list of what I see as food storage lies or misleading statements when it comes to purchasing long term food storage.

Lie #1: "Our dehydrated pouched Food Storage meals last 25 years."

The most prolific of all the lies, this one doesn't reveal the fact that the food must be stored at 55 degrees or less at all times. The chances of you storing it at 55 degrees is

_ http://www.sunoven.com/archives/9891


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

Interesting read for sure. 

What really gets my goat is the fact these companies don't want to say where the food is sourced from or the exact contents (chemicals added). It should be listed on their websites for each food item but I couldn't find it. I've even emailed a couple, but no replies as of yet. Doubt there will be. I had a large order in my cart and was ready to order. No reply to my email on the source of the food, so I just emptied my cart and canned some more chicken. Looked at a couple of different "reputable" sites and did not see where the food came from.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

I took note that the article stated "dehydrated". Dehydrated food does not last as long as Freeze Dried because of the process. Also, dehydrated foods lose most of their nutritional value do to the heat process it takes to dehydrate.

Anyone that thinks they are getting 100% non-GMO foods from anyplace other than their own gardens, is fooling themselves. I do not believe that it is possible.

Just because the label says non-GMO, doesn't mean it is true.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

TexasPatriot said:


> I took note that the article stated "dehydrated". Dehydrated food does not last as long as Freeze Dried because of the process. Also, dehydrated foods lose most of their nutritional value do to the heat process it takes to dehydrate.
> 
> Anyone that thinks they are getting 100% non-GMO foods from anyplace other than their own gardens, is fooling themselves. I do not believe that it is possible.
> 
> Just because the label says non-GMO, doesn't mean it is true.


You may think you are planting and growing non-GMO, but this too may not be.

Anyone who is selling food storage (or anything actually), wants to convince people that their product is highly desirable. I have purchased much, but not all, of my food storage from the LDS Family Center, and the thing I know about their stuff: for years they lost money on this and it was supplemented by the members tithes. What do they have to gain by saying something lasts 30 years? Nothing! But they do state that it is best stored at certain conditions.

Yes, it may be GMO and it is not freeze dried. Do I wish it was? Of course. But I started purchasing these products before I really became aware of how pervasive GMOs are. Will I eat this food? You'd better believe I will.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It is entirely possible to buy food that is free from gmo if one wishes, at least at this point. 
First, if one does a bit of research then you will find that the vast majority of plants have never been modified outside of an experimental setting. So if you are buying commodity foods then for instance things like oats, barley, most veggies, etc then there is almost no chance they will be gmo. As more varieties get approved, and assuming the creators continue to not be held accountable for their spread, then this will become less reliable.
Then we are left with buying from trusted sources and/or accountability programs that may involve testing. As biotech becomes cheaper and easier so does genetic screening. I believe these programs can be quite effective, especially if they are non-government and voluntary, there are plenty of successful example from other areas. I know people who sell under the gmo-free and certified organic label and can say with certainty they would not allow cross contamination both for ethical reasons and the fact that they know corporations are testing their end product. They know Monsanto and others would like nothing better to find scraps of "their" dna in gmo-free products and it would quite possibly end their business (Monsanto has a lawyer or two).


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree that there are folks that still grow traditional non-gmo foods. What I am saying is, how do people truly know that we are purchasing the right product when we have no way of knowing which one is and which one isn't. 

As more and more farms are being lost by the families that have operated them for years, guess who buys them up? Do any of us truly know what happens after they are bought?

This is exactly the reason we are expanding our garden this year and including a greenhouse or two. The more I can produce myself the more secure I will be in what I am eating.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Whether foods are GMO or not or long lasting or not or whatever claim is made - all comes down to trust. And I'm sorry to say that in this day and age I trust almost no one.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

I will definitely agree with you there.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Food storage myth?.*

In every forum that I have visited I always find the same old question, how long does stored food last? , and the answer is always the same, it depends on the type of food and storage conditions. The basic biblical foods have been found to last for hundreds of years: honey, whole grains, salts, and even wine bury in mud and water for 170 years, like the ones found in 2012, sold for $156,000.00 per bottle, any way food must be rotated if not stored in ideal conditions or commercially prepared and loaded with chemicals and salts Remember that you have many claims out there and many flin flan sales pitches.
One solution to the problem is to learn how to cook and bake; whole grains last longer than powder so buy whole wheat and a grain mill and make your own flour for breads, noodles and pasta.
http://www.family-survival-planning.com/long-term-food-shelf-life.html


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

readytogo, that's exactly what I've been telling people too. So-called "shelf life" has a LOT to do with storage conditions. Cool, dry, and dark are best, and a consistent temperature is important. For example, putting food out in a shed that is cold 'most of the time' isn't the best thing in the world. There will be daily and seasonal temperature fluctuations. If that's all you have for storage places, then put them as near to the ground as you can and cover it with old blankets or anything that will insulate them from temperature changes. It will at least help. If that space is limited, put the foods that are most vulnerable to temperature changes there, such as whole grains and canned goods. Save foods like white sugar and white rice (yes, a lot of us do store those 'unhealthy' foods...) for places that aren't as easy to keep at a steady temperature. Those foods can even tolerate heat, at least better than the previously mentioned vulnerable foods.

Do the best you can with what you can afford, and what you will actually eat and know how to use. If all you can afford is extra groceries stuck under the bed in boxes, then do it. Don't let it stop you if you can't afford freeze-dried storage foods packed away in a climate-controlled cellar. If you do have money, then it pays to research whether you're spending it on the best deal for your $$$. Growing your own food is a great option, but it really is hard to grow and preserve food on a yearly scale times all the members of the family/group. Doesn't hurt to try though! A lot of people on here are doing just that.


----------

